# ozark miniatures



## electriccharlie (Sep 21, 2019)

does any one know if ozark miniatures is still operating and if so how do you contact them. their website states that they are "offline"


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Try again, works for me.

*ozarkminatures.com*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Last I heard, within a month or so, they are still in business. I think a certificate expired. 
I just looked at the site, had to by pass my pc's sensibility and over ride security because of that expired certificate., but I saw no message of being off line.
Same as here, Chrome tells me this site (MLS) isn't secure either.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a package from them yesterday that was ordered about a week ago. So, I would say they are alive and well.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Same as here, Chrome tells me this site (MLS) isn't secure either.


John,

I get that "expired certificate" message from the original home page (now long defunct), but I don't get it going directly to Active Topics (which is where my bookmark points).


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I Just ordered some stuff the other day from them. Working good.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dwight Ennis said:


> John,
> 
> I get that "expired certificate" message from the original home page (now long defunct), but I don't get it going directly to Active Topics (which is where my bookmark points).


As I read your post I looked up at the address bar and before the URL is Not Secure, as I type this it has gone to red and added a warning triangle with an exclamation point inside it.

I tried to get MLS to open with an https, but no luck.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the link you are using?
www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/default.asp


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

If you read on the home page ordering is secure. They know the problem and are working on it to not show up on the url.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> As I read your post I looked up at the address bar and before the URL is Not Secure, as I type this it has gone to red and added a warning triangle with an exclamation point inside it.
> 
> I tried to get MLS to open with an https, but no luck.


I noticed the same thing John, and I also couldn't get MLS to open with "https:". 

Sorry, I misinterpreted your earlier post. If one tries going to the old home page at http://www.mylargescale.com, one gets a message that the Security Certificate expired 59 days ago and the site isn't considered safe. That's what I thought you were talking about.  Apologies.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

My recent Receipt


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dwight Ennis said:


> I noticed the same thing John, and I also couldn't get MLS to open with "https:".
> 
> Sorry, I misinterpreted your earlier post. If one tries going to the old home page at http://www.mylargescale.com, one gets a message that the Security Certificate expired 59 days ago and the site isn't considered safe. That's what I thought you were talking about.  Apologies.


No need to apologize, this site has been funky for a long time,


----------

